# Deciding on Appendant Body To Join



## J. Earl (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been trying to decide which appendant body to join, and was curious what drove some of you to join the ones you are in. I'm not in much of a rush, I was just recently raised and want to spend time with my Lodge and get adjusted as a newly appointed Steward. 

I have Brothers that I work with or was friends with prior to joining the Fraternity that are in the Shrine and the Scottish Rite. I've been leaning towards one of those for that reason, but wanted to get input on what motivated or drove you to join the ones you are in. 

Thank you for your input and advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 6, 2016)

I joined the SR as there was no other in my area, and the men that brought be in to the fraternity were members and I had orders moving me to another state and wanted to take the next step with the brothers that raised me.  I plan go join the YR and Shrine in thd future

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 7, 2016)

I joined the York Rite for a couple of reasons. The main reason is it completes the story you have already started. If you are a Master Mason, you are already a York Rite Mason and may not realize it. Think of the degrees of the Blue Lodge, Chapter, and Council all as chapters in one book. You have read three of those chapters already and not necessarily the first three.

The second reason - which made the decision real easy for me - was all our YR bodies meet under the same roof as my Blue Lodge. The closest SR valley is more than an hour away. If you want to be active, take that into consideration.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 7, 2016)

I went York because I wanted the Royal Arch. I also had personal issues with my local SR, but that has no bearing on another's decision.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm yet to join anything other than Shrine. However I know a fair bit of these other orders.

Without doubt my next step will be "York rite" being Mark then Chapter (HRA). Here, they are two bodies working under two separate peak bodies. They have a link to our GL in that our Craft Const was rewritten to say "Freemasonry consists of five degrees" being EA, FC, MM, MMM then HRA.

I have a love hate relationship with SR. So many seem to join it for ° titles.... it kinda turns me off it, but lots of people here say the 18th is the best thing since sliced bread...

I'd pick based on friends, location, but also if you want to explore the Craft or alternatively if joining a Chivalric Order ( and it's accoutrement) appeal.


----------



## J. Earl (Nov 7, 2016)

See I wish I knew more about York Rite, but I really don't know much about it. I've heard mostly about Scottish Rite or Shrine.   


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

J. Earl said:


> See I wish I knew more about York Rite, but I really don't know much about it. I've heard mostly about Scottish Rite or Shrine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


In essence - Mark builds on the second Craft Degree, Chapter builds on the Third Craft Degree. We don't really take about "York Rite" here, the  Mark and Chapter are common, and lots of guys then go onto the Scottish Rite or KTs (which Americans think of as "York") or both- but many of the appendant degrees have reduced their masonic qualifications. One consideration is if you want to join or stay away from Christian Degrees... then there are some who required a Trinitarian Belief.... check your local requirements...

(not that there is anything wrong with "Christian Degrees", just, despite being a Christian, they've never appealed to me... but that might change one day  )


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 7, 2016)

@Bloke so since the const was rewritten to say that there are 5 degrees does that mean the MM isnt the highest there?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> @Bloke so since the const was rewritten to say that there are 5 degrees does that mean the MM isnt the highest there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Well...well.... well... um....*thinks*...... Rule 86 was there for years and became rule two. The exact wording is

_The United Grand Lodge of Antient, Free and Accepted Masons of Victoria hereby declares that Freemasonry consists of the following degrees -
o the Entered Apprentice;
o the Fellow Craft;
o the Master Mason;
o the Mark Master Mason;
o the Supreme Degree of Royal Arch Masons.
Craft Freemasonry embraces the three first-named of the above._

In the Craft Const, we have an order of precedence, which included EAs FCs, MM, WM and PMs but is silent on MMM and the like... so guest MM remains the "highest" degree, a Mark Master Mason certainly has no special rights in a Craft Lodge. What's is interesting, if you become unfinancial in Mark or Chapter, it's automatic exclusion from the Craft... I think its about them supporting each other..GL shares officers with "CharMar" which is a combined Secretariat for Chapter and Mark, but each has its own GM equivalent and Grand Sec equivalent etc etc Interestingly I've just checked the Charmar web site which is not there anymore - they've separated them but both websites have "Chamar Pty. Ltd 2012." on them and obviously have the same designer.. both bodies probably just use the same legal vehicles (Charmar P/L) for their legal dealings as neither are incorporated..
http://www.grandmarkvic.net.au/ 
http://www.grandchaptervic.net.au/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 8, 2016)

Six months after being raised I joined the York Rite. I'm a Christian and the Orders at the top of the YR are Christian orientated. While going through the YR I became interested in the Scottish Rite. I attended a couple of functions at the AASR Temple and I really liked what I saw so I also joined it.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 8, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Six months after being raised I joined the York Rite. I'm a Christian and the Orders at the top of the YR are Christian orientated. While going through the YR I became interested in the Scottish Rite. I attended a couple of functions at the AASR Temple and I really liked what I saw so I also joined it.


Well, yes, KT has a Christian outlook, but some of us (or at least one of us) would quibble with it being at the top


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Why? I hate to be a trouble maker but my experience with the appendant degrees was less than awe inspiring.  I demitted from them after a few years.  I am not sure if my expectations were too high, my ability to learn from them was too low, Or the Brothers involved just had nothing to teach me.  I got a lot of explanations "the ritual is literal and means exactly what it says".  One of my degrees ground to a halt right in the middle because no one was sure how to proceed and I (the candidate) had to step up and explain what was going on.  LOL.  

Here's the thing: There is a lot of symbolism in the appendant degrees.   What good is all that symbolism if you don't understand it and no one can explain it to you?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, yes, KT has a Christian outlook, but some of us (or at least one of us) would quibble with it being at the top


I used a poor choice of words Brother. I simply meant the last three degrees or orders. I certainly meant no disrespect to any part of the York Rite.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 8, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> I used a poor choice of words Brother. I simply meant the last three degrees or orders. I certainly meant no disrespect to any part of the York Rite.


It's good. Just being pedantic


----------



## The Traveling Man (Nov 9, 2016)

I chose Scottish Rite due to the fact it it is the university of Masonry, and because it isn't strictly a Christian Order. Although I identify as a Christian I am a seeker of truth, and study, and accept truths found in other religions. I plan to join York Rite in February for its connection to Blue Lodge.  I received a Shriners petition last week. I may turn it in, but it won't be until I join the York Rite.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 9, 2016)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Here's the thing: There is a lot of symbolism in the appendant degrees.   What good is all that symbolism if you don't understand it and no one can explain it to you?



A ton of Brothers have that experience with the Craft degrees at Blue lodge. I get the impression a lot of them move on to the appendent orders to "complete the story".  But the degrees only have a story so there's a narrative that's easy to remember.  The story contains some the the lessons but more are encoded in the organization.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 9, 2016)

I like Companion Joe joined the York Rite first, our York Rite bodies meet in my Blue Lodge.  It answered a lot of questions I had after completing the 3 degree's.  I really enjoy the Commandery.  Around here after you receive your MM degree, the WM approaches you from the East with a Bible, Dues card, Tennessee Craftsman's and a petition to the York Rite Bodies.

Were I live it's 2 and a half hours to the Scottish Rite.  I joined a few years later, the work was amazing but it's tough to make it to any functions.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Nov 17, 2016)

Both Scottish and York Rite are good, some degrees better than others. BUT remember Blue Lodge is the true heart of Freemasonry and possesses its GREATEST teachings. I would spend time getting to know your Blue Lodge teachings, symbols, etc before moving onto SR or YR. Really get stuck into the ritual and the many obvious and hidden lessons in there.


----------



## George Coombs (Jan 23, 2017)

To join the shrine now you don't have to belong to scottish or york rite.  Just be a master mason. I belong to both scottish and york rite. So you could go both.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah, some friends have advised me to join the Shrine. However, I'm a member of the YR and AASR and hold a total of four offices within them and the Blue Lodge. I have a full plate right now but may join somewhere down the line.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I have a full plate right now but may join somewhere down the line.



The Shrine is the drinking body.  Think of it, you could have both a full plate AND a full glass.  ;^)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> The Shrine is the drinking body.  Think of it, you could have both a full plate AND a full glass.  ;^)


Lol....O.K. Brother, I'll think on it.


----------



## J. Earl (Jan 23, 2017)

I work with a Brother in the Shrine. My Lodge is pretty heavy in York, and I have several guys talking to me about Scottish Rite. I'm just trying to focus on my Blue Lodge for my first year. All three appendant bodies sound like something I want to do though. I just can't decide which to do first once I do decide to join an appendant body. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## goomba (Jan 23, 2017)

Just to mess with everyone tell them you aren't sure about the light in SR or YR.  But you are certain OES is the only true path to follow.  Tell them you read it in Morals and Dogma Volume III.  When they question or deny there is a Volume III say it's because OES has the true light.  This is why women are always right..................

Damn I wish I had of thought about this when people kept asking me  to join various things.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 23, 2017)

goomba said:


> Just to mess with everyone tell them you aren't sure about the light in SR or YR.  But you are certain OES is the only true path to follow.  Tell them you read it in Morals and Dogma Volume III.  When they question or deny there is a Volume III say it's because OES has the true light.  This is why women are always right..................
> 
> Damn I wish I had of thought about this when people kept asking me  to join various things.


Bwhahahaha

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Jan 24, 2017)

For the balance of this year I am planning on focusing on my Blue Lodge. After that, for several reasons I will move into YR.

My reasoning?
1) Here in PA we are the only US GL that declares ourselves "Ancient York Masons" so I feel it is the natural path.
2) The 3 York Rite bodies meet in our Lodge Building, and the nearest SR and Shriner meeting places is some distance away.
3) My first line signer, and the Brother who conferred my EA and MM degrees, as well as several of the Brothers in my lodge are very active in the YR.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've heard that the Guthrie, OK SR is second to none. You get all 29 in 2 or 3 days. I think the YR is a good start as well and may can take you down some other less traveled paths.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I've heard that the Guthrie, OK SR is second to none. You get all 29 in 2 or 3 days. I think the YR is a good start as well and may can take you down some other less traveled paths.


Salt Lake has done all 29 as well (we also do KYCH and 33) and we have a better auditorium


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Salt Lake has done all 29 as well (we also do KYCH and 33) and we have a better auditorium



Nice, SLC has some beautiful architecture I hear. Would love to see it sometime.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

I picked the YR and AASR due to the additional degrees as I like degree work as well as the Christian leanings in the YR Orders.


goomba said:


> Just to mess with everyone tell them you aren't sure about the light in SR or YR. But you are certain OES is the only true path to follow. Tell them you read it in Morals and Dogma Volume III. When they question or deny there is a Volume III say it's because OES has the true light. This is why women are always right..................


LOL...I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Nice, SLC has some beautiful architecture I hear. Would love to see it sometime.


A taste: http://www.wasatchlodge.org/publish/virtual-tour/


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> A taste: http://www.wasatchlodge.org/publish/virtual-tour/



Wow, unbelievable. That is absolutely beautiful. Never saw Guthrie's Valley but can't imagine it topping that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> A taste: http://www.wasatchlodge.org/publish/virtual-tour/


Very Nice!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I picked the YR and AASR due to the additional degrees as I like degree work as well as the Christian leanings in the YR Orders.
> 
> LOL...I LOVE IT!!!!


Other than KT and Mark, where do you find Christian leanings?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Other than KT and Mark, where do you find Christian leanings?


In the Knight Templar Order.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> In the Knight Templar Order.


Right. That is KT for short. You indicated you found Christian leanings in the "YR Orders",  plural


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Right. That is KT for short. You indicated you found Christian leanings in the "YR Orders",  plural


Sorry Brother, have not been in Masonry long and I guess I am still attempting getting my terminology down pat, lol.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> A taste: http://www.wasatchlodge.org/publish/virtual-tour/


Nice


----------

